# FOTY, KOTY, SOTY so far



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

its mid october and after seeing the KO of condit over hardy i was wondering who were the early candidates for this year fight ko and sub of the year.

Fight

1. *Misaki vs Santiago 2*

2. Nick Diaz vs Noons 2

3. Cerrone vs Varner 2

4. Cub Swanson vs Mackens Semerzier

5. Thomson vs JZ

6. Fisher vs Siver

7. Edgar vs Penn 2

8. Pearson vs Siver

9. Lytle vs Serra 2

10. Aldo vs Faber

KO

1.* Pablo Garza vs Fredson Paixao*

2. Franklin vs liddell

3. Shogun vs Machida 2

4. Paul Daley vs Scott Smith

5. Robbie Lawler vs Melvin Manhoef

6. Lawler vs Manhoef

7. Condit vs Hardy

8. JDS vs Gonzaga

9. Cain vs Nog

10. Roop vs KZ

Sub

1. *Werdum vs Fedor*

2. Anderson Silva vs Sonnen

3. Phil Davis vs Boetsch

4. Lytle vs Foster

5. Palhares vs Drwal

6. Hughes vs Almeida

7. CB vs Doerksen

8. J Lau vs Ruediger

9. Paulo Thiago vs Swick

10.Leben vs Akiyama


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

leben vs sexy is definitely a leader for fight, not sure how you forgot it. also how can you POSSIBLY not have anderson silva's magic last round triangle against sonnen?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> leben vs sexy is definitely a leader for fight, not sure how you forgot it. also how can you POSSIBLY not have anderson silva's magic last round triangle against sonnen?


leben vs akiyama maybe for sub of the year. i like to give fights that go at least 15 minutes fights of the year, though this was a good fight.

anderson silva's triangle was simple but really saved him. i like to give sub of the year to unusual subs most of the time


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*FOTY*
Chris Leben vs Yoshihiro Akiyama

*KOOTY (Is that right?)*
Cung Le vs Scott Smith (Cung via Taek Kwon Do awesomeness!)

*SOTY*
Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen (I have never gone more nuts for any submission ever!)

My picks so far, take my personal bias into account before complaining please


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

FOTY:

1. Leben Vs Akiyama
2. Conbdit Vs MacDonald
3. Stphens Vs Stout

KOTY:

1. Condit (Vs Hardy)
2. Harris (slam Vs Branch)
3. Gomi (Vs Griffin)

SOTY:

1. Dollaway (Vs Doerksen)
2. Hughes (Vs Almeida)
3. A. Silva (Vs Sonnen)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FOTY
1. BJ Penn vs Frankie Edgar #1
2. Condit vs Macdonald
3. Noons vs Diaz

SOTY

1. Werdum vs Fedor
2. Silva vs Sonnen
3. Joe Lauzon vs Gabe Rudiger
KOTY

1. Franklin vs Liddell
2. Shogun vs Machida 2
3. Robbie Lawler vs Melvin Manhoef.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Silva, Sonnen, foty

Werdum, soty

Condit, Hardy, koty


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

FOTY:

Leonard Garcia vs Korean Zombie

KOOTY:

Condit/Hardy. Just so, so brutal. Gerald Harris gets an honorable mention though.

SOTY:

WERDUM!!!! NO QUESTION! He baited the best fighter on the damn planet into his game and applied that technique with beautiful, beautiful precision. I seriously wanted to do a backflip when I saw it happen, too. Sure, Silva got that sub against Chael but Chael is prone to tapping. Werdum did this to a man who is considered by many to be one of the best fighters on the planet.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*FOTY.*

*1.**Silva vs Sonnen* (no one thought sonnen could do anything and he proved them wrong. even though i hate silva, i couldn't help but smile when he got the triangle.

*2.**Edgar vs Penn 1*(stayed up 'till three to watch it and it was very intense, on the edge of my seat the entire fight. thought that when i would go online everybody would be talking shit about BJ and how overrated he is. i was shocked to see that most people thought BJ won and were trashing edgar. i watched it twice and really thought edgar won it clearly. i became a fan of his after this fight)


*3.Shogun vs Machida 2 *(was very tense and focused on this fight, i wanted shogun to win so bad and it was a great back and forth action fight, for the short time it lasted and then when shogun connected i jumped out of my seat screaming "YES, YES"



Didn't really understand the misaki/santiago 2 match being hyped as FOTY. it was mostly stalling.


*
KOTY.Shogun Vs Machida 2
*


*SOTY.Werdum/Fedor *










this gif says more then i ever could


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

FOTY 

Silva vs Sonnen, absolutely amazing fight with an awesome ending.

KOOTY

Roop vs Jung, boom headshot. Hasn't been many great KO's so far and this is about as clean as they get.

SOTY 

Lytle vs Brown, can't believe he didn't even get sub of the night...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure about the first category but for the second and third I'm going with 

-Joe Soto versus Joe Warren
-Hughs versus Almeida


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Here's my list of contenders

FOTY

Leben vs Akiyama
Edgar vs Penn 1
Santiago vs Misaki 
Garcia vs Zombie
Lesnar vs Carwin
Cerrone vs Varner
Maynard vs Diaz

SOTY

Leben vs Akiyama
Werdum vs Fedor
Anderson vs Sonnen
Lesnar vs Carwin
Palhares vs Drwal
Oliveira vs Escudero
Bryant vs Yager
Mitrione vs Slice

KOTY

Liddell vs Franklin
Lombard vs Goodman
Noons vs Gurgel
Marquardt vs Palhares
Alexander vs Sokoudjou
Leben vs Simpson
Condit vs Hardy
Overeem vs Rogers

Chris Leben is very close to have the fight/sub/KO of the year..which makes me sad as I hate the guy and I sure as hell don't want to be his fan.

Okay's it's the internet be cool I'll go

Santiago vs Misaki 
Oliveira vs Escudero
Lombard vs Goodman

(though my real answer is Leben/Aikyama, Lesnar/Carwin, and Leben/Simpson)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I definately agree with Overeem versus Rogers. Liddell versus Franklin is also a good one. Also Condit versus Hardy!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Bryant vs Yager


not an official fight

just had to point it out


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think people realize that TUF fights are exhibition bouts. Though it would be sick if they weren't. But then again in other ways its probably better!:thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> not an official fight
> 
> just had to point it out


If it were an official fight it would have been my pick, but it wasn't it sure as hell deserves a honorable mention.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well we can create a different exhibition list of a TUF list. Afterall, there is a TUFFEST 25 moments, which should probably be updated. I couldn't help but laugh at Gabe Reudiger's not making weight and passing out!:thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Aoki's submission of Kawajiri was all-time type stuff.

Shoots for a takedown immediately, stuffed, creates a scramble and immediately grabs a heel hook for a lightning fast f;ash sub.

And unlike Werdum, it wasnt predicated on his opponent being sloppy or reckless.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Aoki's submission of Kawajiri was all-time type stuff.
> 
> Shoots for a takedown immediately, stuffed, creates a scramble and immediately grabs a heel hook for a lightning fast f;ash sub.
> 
> And unlike Werdum, it wasnt predicated on his opponent being sloppy or reckless.


NOnononono. No, sir. Werdum's was not because Fedor was sloppy or reckless. It was because Fedor went to escape and he kept him in the triangle correctly. Once Werdum got him there it was inevitable, the man is one of the best BJJ practitioners on the planet.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

FOY:

Leben vs Akiyamma

SOY:

Werdum vs Fedor

KOOY:

Lawler vs Manhoef (if you didnt see this figh/KO go watch it)


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*matt Serra Vs Chris Lytl*e Gets No Love For Foty??

I'd Have To Give That One My Nod..

*soty: Anderson/sonnen*........ Nobody Saw That Coming

*koty: Lawler/manhoef*......... Same.. And It Was Pure Brutality


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *matt Serra Vs Chris Lytl*e Gets No Love For Foty??
> 
> I'd Have To Give That One My Nod..
> 
> ...


i was considering serra vs lytle definetly. i see it "around" the top 10 though.

anderson vs sonnen is one of the top, but still gotta give werdum because his was a more complicated submission and more significant.

it took lawler more then one punch though didnt it? still one of the top

ps: still waiting for reply on the private message i sent you in regards to my post in my "free agents" thread


----------



## TheCleeM (Jul 9, 2008)

foty: garcia vs korean zombie

koty: roop vs korean zombie

soty: lytle vs foster


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

FOTY- Leben V Akiyama
KOTY- Shogun V Machida 2
SOTY- Sonnen Vs Silva


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

FOTY
1. Garcia vs Korean Zombie
2. BJ Penn vs Frankie Edgar 1
3. Noons vs Diaz

SOTY
1. Werdum vs Fedor
2. Silva vs Sonnen
3. Hughes vs Almeida

KOTY
1. Russow vs Duffee
2. Franklin vs Liddell 
3. Lawler vs Manhoef


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

*FOTY:* 
1. Chan Sung Jung vs Leonard Garcia
2. Jorge Santiago vs Kazuo Misaki
3. Chris Leben vs Yoshihiro Akiyama

*KOTY:* 
1. Shogun Rua vs Lyoto Machida
2. Robbie Lawler vs Melvin Manhoef
3. Carlos Condit vs Dan Hardy (as much as it pains me to say it, that knockout was sick!)

*SOTY:* 
1. Fabricio Werdum vs Fedor Emelianenko
2. Charles Oliveira vs Darren Elkins
3. Anderson Silva vs Chael Sonnen


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's impossible to pick a SOTY between Werdum and Silva.
Werdum's Triangle was an end of an era of dominance and a legendary streak.
However, Silva's Triangle was the single most dramatic submission I've ever seen in my life and one of the greatest comebacks in combat history.

Did they really had to happen in the same year?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Would like to give Diego Sanchez vs Paulo Thiago an honourable mention for FOTY (Re-watching it now). Not quite Top 3, but a seriously entertaining fight. The 2nd round was probably the most entertaining round of fighting since Zombie vs Garcia. Great fight.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

limba said:


> KOTY
> *1. Russow vs Duffee*
> 2. Franklin vs Liddell
> 3. Lawler vs Manhoef


the hammerfist?



Dan0 said:


> It's impossible to pick a SOTY between Werdum and Silva.
> Werdum's Triangle was an end of an era of dominance and a legendary streak.
> However, Silva's Triangle was the single most dramatic submission I've ever seen in my life and one of the greatest comebacks in combat history.
> 
> Did they really had to happen in the same year?


we got blessed twice.
i still got werdum in terms of technique, opponent and significance



Danm2501 said:


> Would like to give Diego Sanchez vs Paulo Thiago an honourable mention for FOTY (Re-watching it now). Not quite Top 3, but a seriously entertaining fight. The 2nd round was probably the most entertaining round of fighting since Zombie vs Garcia. Great fight.


this fight happened AFTER i made the post. its the only one im considering adding to the list.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Fight of the Year:

Korean Zombie vs. Leonard Garcia

KO of the Year: Shogun vs. Machida 2

Sub of the Year: Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> It's impossible to pick a SOTY between Werdum and Silva.
> Werdum's Triangle was an end of an era of dominance and a legendary streak.
> However, Silva's Triangle was the single most dramatic submission I've ever seen in my life and one of the greatest comebacks in combat history.
> 
> Did they really had to happen in the same year?


This guy has a point. I might have to change soty to a tie. + rep:thumbsup:


----------



## Spooky1 (Oct 31, 2010)

im sorry but both Penn V Edgar fights were lame

and KOTY 

Cain V Lesnar

FOTY

Silva V Sonnen

SOTY

Silva/Leben


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Swanson vs Mackens a strong candidate?

how about Phil Davis vs Boetsch? i had to sneak it in as soty #3. ive never seen a one handed kimura before. too bad werdum-fedor and anderson-sonnen happened the same year...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I would say that a few of the fights on this card made the list!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Penn's KO over Hughes must be pretty high up there.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

PABLO GARZA KNEE KO OF PAIXAO WILL SHOULD BE KOTY!

I think it stole the show from Daley vs Smith, Lawler vs Lindland and Henderson vs Babalu 2. though its impressive to have 3 top ten KOTY in 1 show...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, anyone of those fights can get up there. Definately a nice way for Strikeforce to end the year. May they have another great year!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

World MMA Awards 2010 results

*Fight of the Year*
Jorge Santiago vs. Kazuo Misaki, Sengoku 14
Chris Leben vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama, UFC 116
Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin, UFC 116
Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen, UFC 117
Chan Sung Jung vs. Leonard Garcia, WEC 48
*WINNER: Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen, UFC 117
Awkward timing that Silva and Sonnen get this award the day before Sonnen's hearing for his performance enhancing drugs suspension. Silva accepts via a taped segment. *

*Knockout of the Year*
Cain Velasquez vs. Antonio Nogueira, UFC 110
Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio Rua, UFC 113
Mike Russow vs. Todd Duffee, UFC 114
Rich Franklin vs. Chuck Liddell, UFC 115
Anthony Njokuani vs. Chris Horodecki, WEC 45
*WINNER: Mauricio Rua over Lyoto Machida, UFC 113*

*Submission of the Year*
Fabricio Werdum vs. Fedor Emelianenko, Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Werdum
Cole Miller vs. Dan Lauzon, UFC 108
Chris Leben vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama, UFC 116
Matt Hughes vs. Ricardo Almeida, UFC 117
Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen, UFC 117
*WINNER: Fabricio Werdum vs. Fedor Emelianenko, Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Werdum*

source:
http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/12/01/world-mma-awards-2010-winners/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that reward could very well be Sonnen's last hurrah. Shogun did earn that reward but it could've gone to Cain or Franklin as well. The Werdum submission was defiantely up there!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> SOTY
> Silva/Leben


??????????
What are you talking about?! 
You mean Silva/Sonnen i hope!!! 


After 2010 has ended i would say KOTY Garza or Daley!
SOTY - Werdum
FOTY - Leben-Akiyama

For me at least.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you talking about if that fight happens this year? I'm sure the original Silva versus Leban fight won a reward. Like KOTY!


----------

